#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Беларусь >  > > >  >  >  Интервью с гецулмой Тензин Лхадзе

## Пема Ванчук

АРД опубликовала мое интервью с гецулмой Тензин Лхадзе (Татьяной Гредель) 



> Татьяна прошла довольно интересный путь – школа искусств, обучение игре на фортепиано и гитаре, учеба в Институте журналистики БГУ, переезд в Петербург, пела и играла на гитаре в рок-группе… А потом в ее жизнь вошел буддизм. К настоящему времени Тензин Лхадзе является единственной белорусской гецулмой, получала обеты у Его Святейшества Далай Ламы, живет и учится в Дхармасити, центре Патрула Ринпоче в Бельгии. Автор АРД из Беларуси Глеб Шутов записал интервью с единственной белорусской буддийской монахиней.


 Продолжение по ссылке: http://asiarussia.ru/buddhism/6403/

----------

Еше Нинбо (10.03.2015), Эделизи (11.03.2015)

----------

